# Shhshhshh..........



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I will swear on a stack of Bibles,I have been catching specs @ the south end of Chix's Beach.Casting in between the Lil Creek Amphib base fense and the underwater rocks.It's been an unpredictable season.......

The sizes have ranged from 13 to my largest 20 incher.
Using those Hurricane forked tailed lures.Kinda looks like a skinny imitation of a Storm Wild Eye Shad.Just casted as far out to the where the deth changes(Dark blue water).Let the bait drop and jig the lure in.Helps if you are using a lite tackle trout rod.You can also get away with tossing jig heads and tails out there,that days color was white,but the guy fishing besides me was also using a brownish/copper tail made by our own Ben Thomas(Rhino Lures)

Caught and released the fish during the mid day tide change,and can only imagine if I were out ther in the early AM or late evening.
Caught one nice flounder(24 inches) 5 feet in front of me using the same technique and lure as desribed above.

Bait fish were abundant as the swarming menhaden and spot were being chased by the taylors on the other side of rocks(base side).
Even though I know I was illegally tresspassing,I couldn't hold back the chance to use every lure in my tackle box to hook up .Awesome sight when using a top water lure and a taylor just about slams it outta the water.

I hope everyone has an awesome summer!
Gotta get back to work.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up.....

I wont tell a soul 

FISH ON


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*I'm sorry,but*

am I th only one that dosen't think its a good idea to come on a public fishing board and admit that you have done a illegal criminal act to catch fish? When people do such acts an get caught it reflects negatively on th shorebound angler. An to put it on a board where possibly hundreds will read an possibly attempt th same is less than intelligent. Maybe I'm off base cuz th usual response is "cool". Any way not directed directly as a personal attack on you NS4D, others have posted similar in th past. Just felt I needed to say something this time, take it or leave it after all it is JMHO.


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

Concur with Cdog. At least if you're gonna do it, keep it on the qt, you can always pm me the good spots.


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)

what a freaking idiot 
:---> 

don't hold back, CDog

You come on here and post a report entitled "sshhh" and then proceed to tell us all how you trespsassed illegally.

I also remember how you posted good success at the spit on trout this spring, and then wondered why 18,000 folks were out there the next nite.

Find a clue man! 

That's the last thing this board needs is losers like you........


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

wow looks like someone(dood) went a little to far at the end of his post. He is trying to help us out and find fish. Basically for our own good. Next time watch what you say and im pretty sure you would of done the same thing if fish were schooling up. Sure as hell i would to get into a school of blues.


----------



## dood (Apr 14, 2002)

"help us out"?????????

help who out?
a surf fisherman posting that he went on military property illegally????

you need to get a clue too!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*fishnkid,please tell me*

you don't mean what you posted. 



> Next time watch what you say and im pretty sure you would of done the same thing if fish were schooling up. Sure as hell i would to get into a school of blues.


I think judging from doods post that dood would not partake in a illegal activity to catch fish. And very surprising to me is your admission that you would do so.  

This is exactly why I posted, turn a blind eye on tresspassing but if someone post about seeing somebody keeping illegal fish th board goes wild calling for th poachers head.  You can't pick an choose th laws you want to follow. Anyway I'm off th soapbox an remember this is JMHO.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*tresspassing*

My interpretation of "illegally tresspassing" consisted of my line and lures going over the imaginary line that extends past the broken fence of the base.There is at least a 5 foot buffer between the broken military fence and the jetty.Those who fish that area know what I am talking about.So,I admittingly casted in a military zone,and don't regret playing catch-n-release with those Taylors,and I would do it again,But being an ex- sergent in the Marines,and a Navy Brat,I fully understand and CONCUR the reprocussions of tresspassing on any military installation.

CDOG-no personel attack taken,I should have clarified in my post the tactics I was using.

dood-Don't know what you got against me.The "SHSHSHSH...."title of my post was in sarcasm.I would like to think all that visit and post on this board as a shore fishing family,and any posts I share,is for anyone to add or take there .02 cents from.So if you are offended by me,put me on your ignore list.I personally don't want to continuelly upset you.
And regarding my venting and raging regarding the Large Trout @ the Spit this spring,that was towards those who were raping and pillaging the waters of fish.Keeping undersized fish and keeping more than the set creel limit,I would hope ,would make you mad too.

that's my .10 cents,keep the change


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

*I agree with NS4D*

There's no difference from NS4D's post than most other fishing report post. The jetty rocks @ Chix's is definitely no secret spot. It's always held fish. What's the difference from that post and other fishing posts? Look at last fall's Chix's/CBBT reports when the stripers were thick at those spots. I'd read about it one day then go out that night just to be with the regular 4-5 people (at the most). I'd then get back home to post how I did/what they hit/tide conditions, etc, hoping that will help my fellow fishingmates on the board. More recently, when 3-5# blues were at the end of every gotcha cast for 2 weeks at Lynnhaven pier and pictures to prove it (thanks GraphixDude), there wasn't a rush at the pier. It never got crowded.

'Dood' - your comment:

"I also remember how you posted good success at the spit on trout this spring, and then wondered why 18,000 folks were out there the next nite."

Duh, that's the inlet on any day. That place is nothing but a zoo and way too much pressure at that spot.

This board is a great place for resources and information. Opinions are great but referring to someone as an 'idiot' doesn't belong on this board. Besides, it's the summer, everybody that owns a rod and reel will be out at someplace this time of year and it will be the more popular and easy access spots (i.e. the inlet). Why don't you tell Lee Tolliver to stop writing his Thursday column while you're at it. The Pilot has about 250K circulation and I bet everyone that reads his columns owns at least one rod.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

dood said:


> *what a freaking idiot
> :--->
> 
> I also remember how you posted good success at the spit on trout this spring, and then wondered why 18,000 folks were out there the next nite.
> ...




Wow...."Not" the king of post I like to see here  

Were you one of the "18,000 folks" ???
Sounds like you're not much on sharing, huh???

Nserch4Drum, thanks for clearing that up.....

Now, let's get back to "Fish'in"............................


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

being nasty seems to be a kind of beginners mistake on this site. 
I know the spot you mention, right by my house, you can fish one side legal and the other illegal, I wouldnt imagine anyone getting repromanded at the jetty, if you walk onto the base its another story. anyway well done on the 24" flattie any 24" flattie from shore is a trophy. I got a 21" tues afternoon at the Lesner.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*About the clarification*

none was need for me to understand you would not jeapordize (sp) your position as a law abiding individual. We (meaning members who have been onboard P&S for over a year), (and who have made positive contributions with our more than 1 or 2 posts, some of which were welcomed posts and some of which were unwelcomed posts) go way back. I have enjoyed reading your posts, your sharing of good info, your sense of humor.. as well as sarcasm. 

Good thing we are not cast from one mold. That would make us one group of boring anglers. Keep with the posts. Cause they are appreciated in more ways than one. 

Now it's time for me to access my ignore list. I feel I had better make a quick addition to that list.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Damn little buddy, you sure got some people with their breaches in their butt crack!

First of all how do you figure you were trespassing? You were not physically on government property according to your "clarification." Throwing your line there does not constitute trespassing. Hell you were fishing! Suppose you caught a fish and it swam over that imaginery line, you gonna cut him loose?

....now on the other hand, giving away "secret holes" is a mortal sin! You should be wipped and quartered for that offense! I was at Willoughby Sunday and there were at least 10 people crowding those rocks. No body catching anything, but there sure were a bunch of A$$ HOLES trashing up the place. I picked up 2 garbage bags while I was waiting for a bite and jumped all over some poor guy older than me, who threw a garbage bag in the water. Turns out he lived in one of the houses and it was full of ice and his drinks. I guess 70 degree water is cooler than 105 degree sun! Oh well, he got the hint! 

Now as far as "dood" goes..... he should learn to spell!

Fair winds and following seas! :--->


----------



## rlott (Oct 19, 2002)

Amen, Rock.

I have learned volumes from NS4D’s excellent fishing reports for over a year now, along with FK, Heaver, Cdog, C2H&D, Sand Flea, Hic, Rock and a whole bunch of other folks who can sling a heaver 200+ yards, have been walking the planks and sand for many, many years and have the citations to prove it.

Notice I said “fishing reports” as opposed to “fishing questions.” Right along with the flames and uninformed opinions, questions seem to be the trend of many of the newer poster’s contributions since April or thereabouts.

Personally, I think it’s incredibly rude for a new user to jump in and open a post with a question, unless you’re asking for an opinion/recommendation for equipment. My suggestion for those merely seeking easy answers on where the fish are biting is to try the search function and figure it out for yourself.

Finally, for the newbies trying to impress us and sound authoritative, save it for somebody who gives a crap. 

Rich


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

Over the years I have learned many new things some that work well and some that didn’t work at all. I don’t really post that much cause usually someone has beaten me to the post where I fish. I go to Grandview a lot and catch about the same thing that other post. I find it kind of a waste of time to add my couple of croaker, flounder etc. in the post. Some people where just born with a stick up there butt and unfortunately will always have one there. In the end it seems karma happens in fishing also. A guy I work with is a real SOB keeps undersized fish all the time. Last week when he was talking about his rod going over it just seemed like justice. The fish got one on him for all the undersized ones he kept. In the end we all just want to go out and get our lines wet while having a good time. It is nice to see new people post because they may stumble onto something new and share it with us, but it is also frustrating when you read almost the exact same post only a few days apart. Would hope that some people would take a second and look before they ask. But I also enjoy posting to new people in the are cause I feel I can give back some of the information I have taken.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

cdog basically what i mean is that like he should not yell at someone like that for posting a report. He has only 2 posts so he doesnt know much. nserch4drum always has posted good reports that have helped me out in finding the fish. Now about the breaking the law thing, i dont know what i was saying. I my self dont break laws and all,probably release 19/20th of my fish a year ect. Just trying to stick up for nserch since well i know he loves fishing as much as we all do and he doesnt need someone yelling at him for trying to tell us where the fish are.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Just 2 clarify a few things*



> Damn little buddy, you sure got some people with their breaches in their butt crack!


If I am one of those people then you must understand I was going by th first post where he stated


> Even though I know I was illegally tresspassing,I couldn't hold back the chance to use every lure in my tackle box to hook up


 .Notice I posted before th clarification post. From that post it was obvious he was not trespassing an I can't figure out why th statement was even made in th original post. Nuff Said!

FishnKid, I understand you looking out for a fellow P&Ser an I figured it was just a mis-statement on your part.  

As far as # of post equates to fishing knowledge. I say this, just cuz I have more post than sand flea,digger,salty an Dr B to name a few do you think I know more than those guys? If you do you are seriously mistaken. I learn from them everytime I fish with em. Just something to think about.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*sssssssh*

It's ok with me NERCH4DRUM thanks for the info....


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Wow this has been a fun post to follow. Now I do believe it is not very responcable to admit publicly you have done wrong, it is probably stupid too. Just like the criminals on Cops, they are their worst witness. 
Nserch4Drum Thank you for the idea about where to work when I get the chance to go looking in that area. *(in between the lines is where the info is not the spot)* 
Now what is the real risk of sliding onto a Military base in locations that are described. Well before 9/11 a mild warning would be all you get(could include gunfire(though rarely directly at you). Now after 9/11 depends on how jumpy they are, it could be placed very close instead of near you. Now with that BS beside(I may or may not be joking). If you drift over and have any look not knowing where you are you will be told to go back where you belong and you better remove your self, per instructions. I doubt they will charge you even though they can. By the way I grew up around Military Bases and I did push the MP's when I could.
Now the number of posts has nothing to do with knowledge or time on the board, just the number of posts in a certian period of time. Since the number thing has been adjusted do to the upgrades and the number of posts is how many you have made since a certian point in time. 
Cdog I thank You for your compliment.
By mentioning me with the others in your list. I have learned from each of them and I hope I have shared something of value with them. Besides I like fishing with them and you.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Fishnkid*

Thanxs for the support,and compliment.

I really didn't want to stir the pot with the illegal activity I am guilty of,but as I will confirm again,if I can get any one on this P&S board on some fish or some info that may be of some use to yall,I will continue to do so.

I know all of you P&S'ers that I have met are great,and your friendship and additional knowledge has increased my angling profficiency.

Like I said before,Take or give your .02 cents.That's what this board is for.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Digger i know what you are*

saying about military post. I am active military (us army) and I was fishing at Ft Ap Hill (fredricksburg) in one of the lakes right off of the post. Actually the lake is about 90 % on the post and it just touches the highway for about 1/4 mile stretch. I am fishing and I walk around the lake a little until I get to this small 5 ft long fence blocking an old service road around the lake. It says Government Property. So I am like I am military I can just walk around it(and I mean WALK around it, it was only blocking the road, not keeping people off the base. So I go around and keep fishing. 5 Mins later I hear sirens coming from the distance. Not really phasing me I keep fishing. Just like the movie super troopers these two mp cars come to a screaming halt with a nice powerslide right up to the fence. Jump out of the car with guns a blazing. I practically drop my cig out of my mouth stunned by their reaction. They made me drop my poles and walk out with my hands up! It was crazy the mp(civilian mps not active military types) was just yelling I am goin to prison for trespassing government property and I am just like for fishing? Whatever. I tell him I am active military and he says ok but you are still tresspassing! So now I start to get mad. He is like why did you scale that fence to go over there. I was like I WALKED around it. The whole time he was just like you done it now, you are going to Jail. So I was fed up with his wanna be cop attitude and asked for his lieutenant to come out before he locks me up and hauls me in. So he comes out and is really cool to me. I tell him my story and he is like next time just come on base and check in with rangers before i fish on base so they know who it is. Apparently a city cop went by and saw me walk around the fence and called it in. The lieutenant was even telling me some good holes on the lake and some good baits to use and then sent me on my way. So the moral of the story is you never know how they will react. I would not recommend going on government property b/c if you get caught you might have to pay the price. Now as far as NS4D report. Keep posting man! Just be careful they may come by and confiscate your lure from you for trespassing!


----------

